# curly pen blanks



## davduckman2010 (Jun 20, 2015)

I cut these pen / striker blanks up today woodticks getting a box for his collection. nice figure still got to cut them down to size. got one that might be big enough for duck / goose calls 1 1/2 x 1 3/8

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

Sweet looking blanks Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 20, 2015)

The curl on those is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2015)



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2015)

SuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhWEET!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

Now those are some curls!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Now those are some curls!


im putting some of these in your bowl blank box matt

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> im putting some of these in your bowl blank box matt



Wow - thank you! I'll be looking forward to turning them!


----------

